# All dialects: شرى / اشترى



## elroy

Hello!

In this thread, Cherine tells us that شرى means "to sell" in MSA.  I was intrigued to learn of this, since in Palestinian Arabic شرى means "to buy" and is used interchangeably with اشترى.  I looked up شرى in Almaany and actually found both "to buy" and "to sell":

شَرَى بَضَائِعَ : باعَها 
شرَى السِّلعةَ : أخذها بثَمَن

My questions:

-Am I understanding the Almaany entry correctly?  Can شرى really mean either "buy" or "sell" in MSA??  

-Is شرى used in your dialect, and if so, what does it mean?

Thanks!


----------



## tounsi51

In North Africa, شرى  means "to buy"

If I am not wrong the same form is used in the Gulf countries


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> In this thread, Cherine tells us that شرى means "to sell" in MSA.  I was intrigued to learn of this, since in Palestinian Arabic شرى means "to buy" and is used interchangeably with اشترى.


Hi,
Just to clarify something, I didn't say it meant this in MSA:


cherine said:


> The verb شَرَى means to sell, but it's very rarely used in modern Arabic, if at all.


I still don't believe it is used in MSA, because many would confuse it with اشترى.

I didn't know it's used in dialects. This is interesting.  As far as I know, it is not used in Egyptian Arabic either, unless there's a sub-dialect that uses it that I'm unaware of. As far as I know, we only have اشترى وباع for buy and sell.


----------



## be.010

Hi!

- I'm not sure if شرى is ever used in MSA, I really doubt that. But in Classical Arabic it does/did mean "sell".
That sounds similar to using ابتاع to mean buy in MSA, while باع means sell.

- As to dialects, in Syrian we use اشترى, but the maSdar is شراء (pronounced shire in colloquial).


----------



## Hemza

Hello Elroy,

May be, the thread I started might help you

Najdi Arabic: to buy/bought

Wadi Hanifa replied to the question

And as Tounsi51 said it, in the Maghreb, شرى means "to buy" and "باع" means "to sell"


----------



## elroy

Thanks for your replies!  This is super interesting.

I realized after thinking about this some more that in Palestinian Arabic we only use شرى in the past tense.   In the present tense, it has to be يشتري.  

The maSdar is شرا (shira) in the expression بيع وشرا but otherwise it's مشترى (mushtara).


----------



## tounsi51

elroy said:


> The maSdar is شرا (shira) in the expression بيع وشرا .



Same as in North Africa


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> The maSdar is شرا (shira) in the expression بيع وشرا but otherwise it's مشترى (mushtara).


It is شرا (shera) in EA as well. But what is mushtara? buying? We have the word مُشْتَرَيات for things bought, though it is not that common.


----------



## elroy

Yes, مشترى is "buying" or "shopping," as in بحب المشترى.

Would you say بحب الشرا? 

We also have the word مشتريات - it's fairly common.


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> Would you say بحب الشرا?


I don't know if it's common, but I think it's used. What I hear more often, especially in these last few years, is الشوبينج (esh-shopping). For those who love shopping online, they say بحب اشتري حاجات من ع النت or بحب الشِرا من ع النت.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

I don't understand well the difference between شرى and اشترى I mean, technically as far as I read here they both means "to sell" however I presume there should be a difference right?
I am not very familiar (yet) with the patterns so if some "domain experts" could clarify I would be grateful guys 

اشترى should be the 8th form 

Aurélien


----------



## cherine

Hi,
The verb شرى in Classical Arabic, meant "to sell", but this meaning is now lost in Modern Standard Arabic, and some dialects use شرى with the meaning of "to buy".

Classical Arabic made a difference between شرى (to sell) and اشترى (to buy), and between باع (to sell) and ابتاع (to buy). Both the old meanings of شرى and ابتاع are now lost in Fus7a which now only has اشترى (to buy) and باع (to sell).


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> Both the old meanings of شرى and ابتاع are now lost in Fus7a which now only has اشترى (to buy) and باع (to sell).


 I actually do come across ابتاع occasionally in MSA.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Thanks all  @cherine your explanations clarifies now better everything


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> I actually do come across ابتاع occasionally in MSA.


You're right, although it's not very common but some still use it.


aurelien.demarest said:


> Thanks all  @cherine your explanations clarifies now better everything


Je t'en prie, Aurélien. & Please re-read my post because I made a mistake and I have corrected it now.


----------



## Interprete

cherine said:


> Classical Arabic made a difference between شرى (to sell) and اشترى (to buy).


That's interesting, a few days ago I read an explanation according to which شرى / اشترى in Classical Arabic actually meant 'to trade', ie. either by being the buyer or the seller (exactly like in English and in French "to rent" (louer) which both means to let someone live in your property, and to live in someone else's property, and the distinction between "buy" and "sell" came in later on.


----------



## rightnow

Interprete said:


> That's interesting, a few days ago I read an explanation


Could you please post a link to it?


----------



## djara

elroy said:


> Yes, مشترى is "buying" or "shopping,"


In TA, مشترى (mashtraa) is a sample (of something you wish to buy)


----------



## Interprete

rightnow said:


> Could you please post a link to it?


Found it online! It's a whole book: addad.pdf

This whole phenomenon of one word having two opposing meanings is called 'énantiosémie' in French, 'أضداد' in Arabic, and I don't know about English


----------



## rightnow

Interprete said:


> Found it online! It's a whole book: addad.pdf


Thanks for remembering my request. I am not fluent enough to read it though. Could you please post what it says about شرى?


----------



## DialectLearner

مرحبا يا أصدقائي
 "سمعت فعل "شرى" في أغنيتين من أغاني فرقة "ميامي" الكويتية. عنواناهما "هونها" و"يا عمري أنا
الجملتان:
"شريتك أنا بالكون" من "يا عمري أنا"
"للي داري فيك وشاري ودايم  يمك لو هو بعيد" من "هونها"
هل معناه "أحب/يحب"؟

وتقريبا في نصف الدقيقة العشرين من الحلقة الأولى للمسلسل "لو أني أعرف" سمعت الممثل يقول
"روحي اطلبي الرحمة عند اللي شريتيه وبعتيني على شانه"
هل استخدم "شرى" بمعنى "اخترت أن تكوني معه" و"بعتيني" بمعنى "خنتني"؟
شكرا


----------



## cherine

It means to chose, to go for.
The verbs شرى/اشترى و باع are used with their almost literal meaning (without the money) to mean chosing someone or something over someone or something else,


----------



## DialectLearner

مشكورة، ما قصرتي يا أختي شيرين


----------



## cherine

عفوًا


----------

